# What to torque the wheel lug nuts at on the Routan



## vr62a4 (Apr 19, 2003)

I've searched and have only been able to find torque amounts for 2005 T&Cs and they're saying its 110 ft-lbs
Can anyone confirm this or knows the correct wheel nut torque. I've googled the eff out of this and can't seem to find something I can depend on. I also don't recall seeing it in the user manual. 
To clarify, I'm putting back on my OEM wheels. The dealership had originally taken them off and put on the winter tires I bought from them. Also, would it be different next year for the steel wheels? 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: What to torque the wheel lug nuts at on the Routan (vr62a4)*

anything around 100ftlbs is fine, just not over 140


----------



## vr62a4 (Apr 19, 2003)

*Re: What to torque the wheel lug nuts at on the Routan (redzone98)*

Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

